# Solved: Prolific USB to Serial Comm Port



## namo

I install a driver for Prolific USB to Serial Comm Port from Prolific website for my windows 7 ( I also tried my windows XP) but the device has mark on the device manager and when I open it, it says:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

In the Prolific FAQ, I read:

Why do I get an Error Code 10 (Yellow Exclamation Mark) after I installed the latest driver? 
A If you are getting an Error Code 10 with a yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager after installing the latest Prolific PL-2303 driver, please contact the cable maker of your product for Prolific chip validity and support.  Prolific strongly recommend to only purchase USB-to-Serial cables from company-branded products providing technical support. It is not advisable to buy from unknown cable makers (no-brand cables) made in China. Prolific does not manufacturer any end-product cables and will not provide direct support to end-users. 

Is there a solution or alternative driver, or I get cheated on a Chinese device that does not work?


----------



## pip22

If a driver, any driver, hasn't been fully tested to work on Windows 7 (Windows 7 certified), expect problems with it.
I doubt you'd get a compatible driver elsewhere unless it was for a device with a well-known and famous brand name, which this device certainly isn't.


----------



## namo

I have found a compatible driver and it is working. It is also named *Prolific USB to Serial Comm Port driver but it looks diffrent and it worked

http://adconverter.googlecode.com/files/PL-2303 Driver Installer.exe
 *


----------



## Elvandil

Good luck. You may find problems with hibernation or sleep with non-certified drivers. But if you don't use those, and have no other problems, you're good to go.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

